# Find out which celebrity you look like



## caffn8me (Dec 8, 2005)

There's an interesting new site which allows you to upload a picture and it will compare it against pictures of celebrities.  The site is here

I tried it with three different photos to get a best match.  The top five results for each photo were;

*First photo*

66% Bjork 
65% Michelle Pfeiffer 
65% Uma Thurman 
62% Halle Berry 
61% Keira Knightley 

*Second photo*

68% Michelle Pfeiffer 
66% Liza Minelli 
64% Uma Thurman 
61% Hilary Swank 
60% Kirsten Dunst 

*Third photo*

64% Uma Thurman 
59% Cate Blanchett 
57% Kirsten Dunst 
56% Liza Minelli 
54% Michelle Pfeiffer 

After three rounds the top five average scores are;


64.3% Uma Thurman 
62.3% Michelle Pfeiffer 
58.7% Liza Minelli 
39.3% Bjork 
39% Kirsten Dunst 

What do other folks get?


----------



## lovejam (Dec 8, 2005)

I got Greta Garbo, at a 73% match. Yay!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 8, 2005)

the first pic didnt result in anything. the second pic said Kim Novak.. hmmm i need to try again. i just serched for pictures of her, and i actually do.. thats really cool!!


----------



## Ambi (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't have pics of me on my comp right now so I can't do it, but I used my boyfriend's picture and it said 66% Nicole Kidman, LMAO [and 38% Leonardo DiCaprio, ick] poor guy


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 8, 2005)

aw I tried like five times and I don't look like anyone haha. oh well.


----------



## yogakitten (Dec 8, 2005)

My top 5 people it said:
73% Winona Rider
72% Halle Berry
70% Beyonce
70% Angelina Jolie
69% Audrey Tautou


----------



## Pei (Dec 8, 2005)

1. Emma Watson (I look like a kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
2. Janet Jackson
3. Janet Jackson!!!!!!! (That's it. I'm not playing anymore)

Janet Jackson?!?! WHy??? LOL


----------



## Ambi (Dec 8, 2005)

Dang...

67% Hilary Duff
62% Nancy Sinatra
61% Demi Moore
58% Shannen Doherty
53% Gillian Anderson

I have never thought I look anything like those listed above but now I kind of see it, weird. But fun :]


----------



## Padmita (Dec 8, 2005)

It doesn't work for me either. I have tried with 2 pics of me and one of my boyfriend and I don't get any results! Weird...


----------



## maianne (Dec 8, 2005)

I scanned a pic of my husband being goofy while we were on vacation, and got Yoko Ono... bwahahaha... he's not so amused.


----------



## Padmita (Dec 8, 2005)

Could perhaps somebody try it with my pic? I have used pics of several other people and it doesn't work either, so I think it must be my PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Tell me please, I'll get you the pic then!


----------



## Melisanda (Dec 8, 2005)

I got Sophie Marceau (63)
Julia Roberts (61)
and Patricia Arquette (60). I see some resemblance between me and Patricia Arquette but not with the other two. 

Padmita, I could do it.


----------



## Padmita (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Melisanda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, here are the pics:











This is not a front view, I don't know if it will work ok...


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 8, 2005)

I suspect that a lot of failures to produce results are because the site is overloaded.


----------



## Melisanda (Dec 8, 2005)

here you go:

First pic:http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company...0&endYear=2005

Second pic: http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company...0&endYear=2005

No matches for the third one.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 8, 2005)

ok so i did it again and got

i used this picture





Beyonce
Lucille Ball
Kim Novak
Britney Spears
Elisha Cuthbert
Lauren Becall
Mariah Carrey

lol.. not bad i guess!! im pretty sure its cause of the face shape, cause we all have the same shape..


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 8, 2005)

Padmita, I tried using your first picture and had no luck.  I then resized it to half its size and this is what it came up with;


68% Liv Tyler 
66% Jodie Foster 
64% Aaliyah 
64% Ava Gardner 
64% Sofia Coppola 
64% Carrie-Anne Moss 
63% Martha Argerich 
63% Romy Schneider 
61% Christina Aguliera 
61% Michele Morgan 

People who failed to get a result might try resizing their pics too but there is definitely a problem with the site as it's not showing the celebs' thumbnails even when it finds matches.


----------



## Melisanda (Dec 8, 2005)

It works fine for me but it's slow. I hope the links in my post work ?!

Anyway, in case they don't, the results of the second Padmita's photo:
Demi Moore (71)
Katie Holmes (70)
Leni Riefenstahl (70)
Hugh Grant (69)
Winona Ryder (69)
Sharon Stone (68 )
Penelope Cruz, Anglena Jolie, Cameron Diaz, Jennifer Connely (all 67)


----------



## Padmita (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh Hell. I look like Hugh Grant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! I'm going to kill myself LMAO....

Yes, the links work all right thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

It's funny though I got totally different people from the two pics!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 8, 2005)

hmm, i can't get a result..caffn8me, what did you resize the photo to?


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_hmm, i can't get a result..caffn8me, what did you resize the photo to?_

 
I halved it in size which means it ended up about 250 pixels across.  Earlier pictures of myself I used were all about that size too


----------



## user4 (Dec 8, 2005)

I keep getting different people... I got Shakira (I wish), I got Kate Winslet... This is fun though, I'm gonna keep trying... hehe


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 8, 2005)

1st Pic
Elisha Cuthbert 70%
Lucille Ball 60%
Katharine Hepburn 59%
Scarlett Johansson 53%
Carrie-Anne Moss 51%
Anna Kournikova 50%
Drew Barrymore 49%
Sylvia Path 49%
Lindsay Lohan 49%
Liv Tyler 47%

2nd Pic
Whitney Houston 60%
Michael Jackson 58%(WTF!)
Kate Winslet 57%
Rita Hayworth 56%
Drew Barrymore 55%
Sophia Coppola 54%
Bette Davis 53%
Romy Schneider 51%
Virginia Mayo 49%
Alyson Hannigan 49%

3rd Pic
Sophia Loren 66%
Scarlett Johansson 63%
Alyson Hannigan 61%
Daniel Radcliffe 61%(Harry Potter!)
Barbara Stanwyck 60%
Angelina Jolie!!! 58%
Elisha Cuthbert 57%
Lucille Ball 57%
Ann Miller 56%
Michelle Pfeiffer 54%

4th Pic
Scarlett Johansson 71%
Sophia Loren 65%
Celia Cruz 64%
Ann Miller 62%
Angelina Jolie 59%
Zhang Ziyi 57%
Elisha Cuthbert 55%
Salma Hayek 53%
Lucille Ball 52%
Aretha Franklin 51%

5th Pic
Natalie Wood 72%
Romy Schneider 70%
Jane Fonda 68%
Zhang Ziyi 61%
Elizabeth Taylor 60%
Sharon Stone 56%
Uma Thurman 56%
Ursula Andress 55%
Hilary Duff 55%
Kathleen Ferrier 55%


----------



## user3 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hahaha that thing is so off it's not even funny!

89% Drew Barrymore
81% Cameron Diaz  (In my freaking dreams maybe)
 85% Hilary Duff! Yeah right!
66% Barbara Stanwyck
71% Renee Zellweger (not even on a good day!)
60% Julianne Moore ( once again not evenon a good day)
87% Cameron Diaz  (In my freaking dreams maybe)
58% Kristen Durst
57% Diana Rigg (she is so pretty, I wish)
56% Kate Winslet

I got the same each time I ran a different pic.
I am guessing I got most of these people because of the cheeks.

It so wacked but fun.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_1st Pic
Elisha Cuthbert 70%
Lucille Ball 60%_

 
ha ha, do we look alike? cause thats what i got?

edit.. i just looked at your picks on myspace. we have the same face shape


----------



## karen (Dec 8, 2005)

I got:

- Kate Winslet - 70%
- Bette Davis - 70%
- Sophie Marceau - 65%
- Halle Berry - 61%

I'm guessing my cheekbones had a lot to do with the Halle Berry result. They were pretty prominent in the picture I used. I get told I look like Kate Winslet at LEAST once a month. So that, I can believe. Dunno about the rest.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 8, 2005)

I tried a few>   I only got one person for each picture I did, oh now i see..

Julianne Moore 79%
Drew Barrymoore 79%, 53%
Lauren Bacall 69%
Diana Rigg 69%
Angelina Jolie 67%
Britney Spears 59%


----------



## MACgirl (Dec 9, 2005)

hey jokers kick i think you look liek ana paquin (xmen movies as rouge) she is so pretty just liek you!!


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 11, 2005)

68% Christina Aguilerra 
67% Jennifer Anniston 
60% Avril Lavigne 
60% Shannon Doherty 
60% Charlize Theron
58% Shania Twain 
54% Scarlett Johannsen 
I won't complain... I ran another and it pulled up that chick from American Pie - you know the "band camp" one. LOL!  My infant son on my lap came up as a match to Michael J. Fox and he was only 4mos in the pic.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Dec 11, 2005)

This is what I got...
I was bored so I put it together like this.












This looks like a man..................v....it's sad if I look like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I did it with a few other pics and I kept getting Elisha Cuthberg, Aaliyah, Katie Holmes, Kate Winslet and Beyonce.
I honestly don't think I look like any of them. I think the way they determine it is mostly the way your face is turned and whatever your strongest feature is (for me it's my eyebrows, I think).
Fun site I got a laugh from some results like I look like Johnny Depp, Jack Nicolson, Christian Slater, Michael Douglas and Keanu Reeves. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Nycutie182 (Dec 11, 2005)

^ i'm copying V2LUCKY, its a great way to not study


----------



## Isis (Dec 11, 2005)

100% Julia Roberts. *sigh*

I don't even like her either. I can't stand it! Acually...that's why one of my old bosses hired me come to think of it. Ick!!


----------



## black mamba (Dec 12, 2005)

You know whats really funny? I uploaded a pic of Britney Spears, and she better matched Kiera Knightly than a pic of herself!!


----------



## Tyester (Dec 13, 2005)

They told me I looked like David Beckham...  who the hell is that guy?

Followed by Dennis Quaid and Eric Bana. Well they got one of the character personalities right. The Hulk? Oh yea...


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nycutie182* 
_^ i'm copying V2LUCKY, its a great way to not study 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 

you do look like Katie Holmes Kristin!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 14, 2005)

So the first time I didn't get anything but then...

Excuse my crazed expression - it was taken as an accident but here's the pic I uploaded:





70% Asia Argento (pretty good match...weird)





69% Hans Frank (I don't think soooo...)





69% Kate Winslet (I wish! ha!)





68% Liv Tyler (I SO wish)





67% Laura Branigan (hee hee, pretty inaccurate)





66% Brandon Lee (!! love their pic choice!)





66% Mike Oldfield (who? Tubular Bells guy?? another pic in gallery much more similar but eh)





65% Shannen Doherty (not too bad)





65% Milla Jovovich (keep dreaming says I)





65% Charlie Sheen (hm? last one, promise)


----------



## user2 (Dec 20, 2005)

1st pic:
68% Chelsea Clinton
55% Anna Kournikova (woot!!)
53% Maria Sharapova (hmm maybe I should start a tennis carreer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
50% Kirsten Dunst
45% Elisha Cuthbert
45% Scarlett Johansson
44% Martina Hingis
42% Aretha Franklin
42% Carrie-Anne Moss
41% Demi Moore

2nd pic:
54% Chelsea Clintion
50% Annette Benning
43% Maria Sherapova
41% Martina Hingis
40% Michael Schumacher
40% Helen Clark
40% Shirley Temple
38% Audrey Hepburn
37% Shania Twain
37% Keira Knightley

OooooK


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 21, 2005)

oh wow this thing is weird

Pic 1:
97% Drew Barrymore

Pic 2:
98% Ayumi Hayasaki


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 21, 2005)

weird. i used the pic in avatar and it said i look like

sarah vaughan 70% (i dont even know who that is!! lol)
shannen doherty 66%
halle berry 60%
lucy liu 60%
angelina jolie 59%
aretha franklin 58%
beyonce knowles 55%
hilary duff 54%
lucille ball 53%
virgina mayo 51% (dont know who this is either)


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Dec 22, 2005)

1st pic:
65% Grace Kelly
60% Margaret Atwood
60% Zhang Ziyi
57% Halle Berry
57% Hilary Clinton
55% Beyonce
53% Elisha Cuthbert
47% Priyanka Chopra
46% Jeanne Moreau

2nd pic:
72% Zhang Ziyi
71% Mariah Carey
71% Annette Bening
70% Grace Kelly
69% Celia Cruz
65% Beyonce
62% JLO
60% Lucy Lui


----------



## amy (Dec 25, 2005)

1st pic:
70% Mariah Carey
2nd pic:
60% Mariah Carey
3rd pic:
59% Mariah Carey

4th pic:
69% Madonna
69% Demi Moore
69% Aishwariya Rai

5th pic:
63% Mariah Carey

That site is ADDICTING!!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 25, 2005)

first picture:
lindsay lohan 64% [ha i my dreams]
natalie wood 62%
hedy lamarr 60% [again, in my dreams]
sarah michelle gellar 58%
sharon tate 55%

second picture:
britney spears 65%
aung san suu kyi 64%
isabelle huppert 64%
jodie foster 62%
vivien leigh 58% [behhhh i wish!! haha]

wow. this is entertaining. REALLY entertaining :]


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 25, 2005)

wow this is insane haha mine said mariah carey 66% elishia cuthbert 52% jodie foster 49% and some lady named ninet tayeb 48%


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 26, 2005)

Okay, mine is

Kim Novak - 69%
Bette Davis - 68%
Aishwariya Rai - 68%
Lindsay Lohan - 67%
Shannen Doherty - 66%
Alyson Hannigan - 65%
Romy Schneider - 65%
Elizabeth Taylor - 64%
Janet Jackson  - 64%

That's pretty cool!!


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 27, 2005)

With every picture I upload it keeps telling me I look like Ayumi Hamasaki. I have o idea who she is, but I don't think we look alike.






 - 71%

Ava Gardner





 - 69%

Christina Aguilera





 - 69%

Faye Wray





 - 68%

Celina Jaitley





 - 65%

Beyonce KNowles





 - 62%

Aishwariya Rai





 - 62%

Angelina Jolie - 61%


----------



## andrialyn (Jan 1, 2006)

NEAT!  I feel so pretty..haha
I got;
Katie Holmes 66%
Angelina Jolie 65%
Bipasha Basu 65%
Elisha Cuthbert 64%
Nancy Sinatra 63%

Um.....Eminem 62%...thats so funny...and yet kinda disturbing...

Wow we have alot of pretty ladies here!


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 14, 2006)

*What celebrity do you look like?  Find out!*

Apparently I look 64% like Gwen Stefani and 64% like Demi Moore!  lol  Who knew  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To try for yourself go to  :

http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company...e&cate  gory=1

You have to sign up and upload a decent face shot but it is a bit of fun and thought I would pass it along


----------



## user3 (Apr 14, 2006)

merged and bumping for new members


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks 'Nessa!   That origianl post was a bit before my time here!


----------



## luminious (Apr 14, 2006)

eww mine said mariah carey! i hate that hoe.

and jessica alba, jennifer lopez..

people in real life have only told me i look like j lo and catherine zeta jones.


----------



## user3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michy_mimi* 
_thanks 'Nessa!   That origianl post was a bit before my time here!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No problem hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## pale blue (Apr 14, 2006)

First photo, 72% Rachael Leigh Cook and my second photo 68% River Phoenix (wtf lol).


----------



## user2 (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_They told me I looked like David Beckham...  who the hell is that guy?_

 
He was the first metrosexual man!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Beckham


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Apr 18, 2006)

I got:

1st pic

Mariah Carey (74%)
Lara Flynn Boyle (73%)
Monica lewinsky (71%) WTF???
Bonnie pink (64%)
Rita Haywortth (64%)
Minnie Driver (63%)
Alexis Bledel (63%)
Lucille Ball (63%)
Pamela Anderson (63%)

2nd pi

Preity Zinta (73%)
Brooke Sheilds (67%)
Chad Micheal Murray (63%) WTF???
Scarlett Johansson (62%)
Susan Sarandon (61%)
Sophie Marceau (61%)
Gwyneth Paltrow (60%)
Jane Fonda (60%)
Selma Blair (60%)


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 19, 2006)

using old school pic

kim cattrall- 72%
hiliary swank- 70%
keira knightley- 70%
halle berry- 67%
kristin kreuk- 62%
naomi watts- 61%


ew this pic is so awful lol





hah just for fun to see how off this is i put a pic of ashley olsen i have up and ashley came up like 4th with 62%


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 19, 2006)

1st pic i didn't get any results.  2nd pic i got robin wright penn at 72%.  3rd pic BoA at 72% again (who?).  4th pic Sarah Silverman at 71% hahahahahahaha.  And the 5th pic it said River Phoenix at 70% (what the?) and Hillary Duff at 67%.

i'm thinking i like pretending i resemble robin wright penn.


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 19, 2006)

Mine came out at 89% for Eva Gardner


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 20, 2006)

allright first pic 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...rchick/ma5.jpg
too big to post, click 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




results were
74% tia carrera WTF? i look like a pornstar???
74% halle berry
74% amanda peet
74% judy garland
74% rachel bilson
73% Catherine zeta jones (YEAH RIGHT)
73% shakira (i have been told this since HS)
73% chloe sevigny eh... i don't see any resemblance

now, the MU-less face (EEEEKKK!!!!)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...k/100_0676.jpg

results:
72% halle berry
72% Kristin kreuk
70% Shiri appleby
70% hillay duff????!!!! this is retarded! 
70% brendan fraser???
70% kate winslet 
68% Rachel Weisz

3rd pic, the "cute" look
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ick/frente.jpg
results.
73% Cath Z jones
70% jennifer jason leigh
70% rachel bilson 
68% kristin kreuk
67% romy schneider
66% diane kruger
66% alyssa milano
66% christina ricci
64% rachel weisz

i guess great part of the results are influenced by the kind of MU you're wearing in the pic


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 20, 2006)

ishtarchick, i loooove that first pic of you... you look so awesome


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_ishtarchick, i loooove that first pic of you... you look so awesome_

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe i know i look great in that pic i love it too, but i look so good because it was my makeover with a senior MAC artist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 there's like NO effing way i'd be able to pull such a look by myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks so much !


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_results were
74% tia carrera WTF? i look like a pornstar???
74% halle berry
74% amanda peet
74% judy garland
74% rachel bilson
73% Catherine zeta jones (YEAH RIGHT)
*73% shakira (i have been told this since HS)*
73% chloe sevigny eh... i don't see any resemblance
_

 
I can definately see this. As soon as I clicked on your pic I thought Shakira. You look pretty in all your pics


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 

 
_thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe i know i look great in that pic i love it too, but i look so good because it was my makeover with a senior MAC artist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 there's like NO effing way i'd be able to pull such a look by myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks so much ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You know, I wish I had seen this earlier... b/c I actually disagree... it's not the makeup for me that makes me tell you that you look awesome... it's the confidence... you have a great smile and a gleam in your eye... maybe b/c you were done over by a senior mac artist and that gave you confidence possibly.. the beauty is all your own doing =)


----------



## iamlelilien (Dec 3, 2006)

That site stopped working for me a while ago (never comes up with any results for my pictures) but the last few times I did it I always got Christina Ricci as the first result. Like, every time. It was weird, since most people are getting very different results for different pictures.


----------



## thestarsfall (Dec 3, 2006)

First Pic: 
78% Lindsay Lohan
76% Madonna
75% Jena Malone
73% Rebecca Loos
72% Sophia Loren
72% Helena Bonham Carter
(others: Christina Ricci, Portia DeRossi, Sally Field and Nikki Cox)

Second Pic gave me nothing...haha...

Third pic:
83% Calista Flockhart
78% Christina Ricci
78% Marcia Cross
76% Ali Landry
76% Beyonce
75% Jenna Elfman
75% Josie Maran
(others: Jessica Alba, Amerie, Reese Witherspoon)


Haha...I'm not complaining but I dont think I look anything like most of those ppl...


----------



## Urbana (Dec 5, 2006)

i hate it, just cos i wear glasses i have to look like people who wears glasses! i mean, they have to look for other thing than the glasses!


----------



## poddygirl (Dec 10, 2006)

I got:

Lara Flynn Boyle - 78%
Keira Knightley 75%
Gina Lollabrigida 74% ???
Pamela Anderson 74%
Mariah Carey 74%

Very odd indeed.


----------



## faifai (Dec 11, 2006)

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y22...e/vintage7.jpg

Used that pic and got the following: 

Kajol: 86%
Celina Jaitley: 80%
Aishwarya Rai: 80%
Sung Hi Lee: 78%
Nakashima Mika: 76%
Monica Bellucci: 76%
Naomi Campbell: 76%
Matsu Takako: 76%
Joey Young: 75%
Anna Paquin: 75%

I like how the first choices were all Indian people! Yay! It does seem to kinda know what I resemble. Though I've occasionally had it say I look like nobody at all depending on the photo. It seems pretty picky.


----------



## Arabella (Dec 12, 2006)

Elisha Cuthbert - 80%
Natalie Imbruglia - 75% - A lot of people tell me I look like her actually, but I don't think so. The shape of our eyes is similiar, but that's about it.
Tyra Banks - 74%
Jessica Alba - 72%
Gwen Stefani - 70% - I wish. lol.
Rosario Dawson - 70%
Kim Smith - 70%
Alica Silverstone - 68%

I think the one thing we all have in common is that we all have big eyes. I guess that's what it looks at.


----------



## singer92286 (Nov 20, 2008)

So I used four different photos and got a ton of different results. I think it might have had to do with the fact that in some of the photos I was smiling and some I was not and some were directly at the camera and others were a little angled. Of all the results, I only got a few duplicate results, obviously, I apparently look like ALL of these people. I got a lot of Asian and European women as matches, which is interesting because I'm more Latin than anything else! Weird!

Photo 1:
Nicole Richie 76%
Pamela Anderson 76%
Vanessa Marcil 75%
Reiko Aylesworth 73%
Kirsty Young 73%
Paz Vega 72%
Mariah Carey 72%
Gloria Estefan 72%
Melinda Clarke 72%
Angela Lansbury 72%

Photo 2:
Aya Matsuura 90%
Anne Hathaway 86%
Angelina Jolie 83%
Miriam Yeung 83%
Raven Symone 83%
Bette Davis 80%
Gabrielle Union 80%
Portia De Rossi 80%
Lana Turner 80%
Song Hye-Kyo 78%

Photo 3:
Penelope Cruz 86%
Angela Lindvall 86%
Matsu Takako 83%
Ninet Tayeb 80%
Valeria Mazza 80%
Martine McCutcheon 80%
Kirstie Alley 80%
Bridgitte Bardot 80%
Camilla Belle 78%

Photo 4: Audrey Tautou 90%
Kristin Kreuk 90%
Aya Matsuura 86%
Alyson Hannigan 83%
Portia De Rossi 83%
Gloria Estefan 80%
Tyra Banks 80%
Julianne Moore 80%
Madonna 78%
Jessica Simpson 78%


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 20, 2008)

i got
90% Beyonce!!
HAHA I wished i was half as pretty as her!

i laughed when that came up...


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 20, 2008)

Interesting:

Photo One-

*Alexis Bledel (?) 71%
*Ayumi Hamasaki (?) 70%
*Penelope Cruz 68%
*Hayden Panettiere 68%
*Dakota Fanning 67%
*Christina Ricci 66%

Photo Two-

*Sinead O'Conner 78%
*Jessica Alba 78%
*Alyssa Milano 75%
*Ayumi Hamasaki (again lol) 75%
*Kate Bosworth 73%
*Emmy Rossum 73%

Weird...


----------



## Holly (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmm found mine pretty interesting-

Nakashima Mika- 66%
Julie Andrews- 66%
Kyoko Fukada- 64%
Billy Bob Thornton- 64% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










LOLOL
Francoise Hardy- 64%
Shu Qi- 61%

It must be my eyes, I got a lot of Asian results, and I'm as white as it gets, but I think its pretty cool! (Though I SWEAR I dont look like billy bob)


----------



## User49 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm quite pleased! I got 

Liv Tyler73%
 Jessica Biel 74%,
 Claire Forlani,73%
 Elen Nordengren,73%
 Anastacia,72%
 and Sung Hi Lee71%

 :0)

Liv Tyler! I'm happy with that ;0)


----------



## Brie (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL i don't think i look like any of these, nice thought but nah.

I got with 

1

Angelina Jolie 97%
Adrianna Karembeu 90%
Delta Goodrem 86%
Natalie Imbruglia 86%
Famke Janssen 86%
Tyra Banks 86%
Claire Forlani 83%
Lacey Chabert 83%
Carole Lambard 80%
Sharon Osbourne 83%

2

Angelina Jolie 97%
Tyra Banks 90%
Natalie Imbruglia 90%
Lucille Ball 86% (i love her)
Elisha Cuthbert 80%
Jodie Foster 80%
Portia Derossie 80%
Greta Garbo 78%
Fiona Xie 78% (???)
Aishwariya Rai 78%

3

Angelina Jolie 96%
Eliza Dushku 86%
Aishwariya Rai 80%
Tyra Banks 80%
Miriam Yeung 80% (??)
Kate Winslet 80%
Marlene Dietrich 80%
Cameron Diaz 78%
Maite Perroni 78% (??)
Katie Price 76% (lol)

4

Lucille Ball 96%
Angelina Jolie 86%
Christina Aguilera 76%
Jena Malone 75% (??)
Madonna 74%
Cyndi Lauper 72%
Joan Crawford 72%
Elizabeth Taylor 72%
Sophia Loren 72%
Sophie Ellis-Bextor 71%

5
Angelina Jolie 90%
Natalie Imbruglia 83%
Alissa Milano 80%
Aya Matsuura 80% (???)
Nakashima Mika 80% (???)
Teri Hatcher 78%
Portia Derossie 76%
Gina Lollobrigida 76%
Bettie Davis 76%
Fiona Xie 76% (???)

I think it has something to do with my makeup and eyebrows more than anything.


----------



## -moonflower- (Nov 21, 2008)

Er I got Bob Dylan with my first picture... 

I put in 15 pictures I think, here's the results. I was bored so I counted up how often each appeared.

*1* Anna Paquin - 68/78/73/71%
*2* Liv Tyler - 70/74/71%
*2* Grace Kelly - 68/70/70%
*2* Rachel Stevens - 66/71/61%
*3* Jennifer Garner - 73/78%*3* Keira Knightly - 67/64%
*3* Vin Diesel - 74/61%
*3* Kirsten Dunst - 75/86%
*3 *Mariah Carey - 72/70%*3 *Christina Applegate - 76/72%


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 21, 2008)

100% Matt Damon


wtf


----------



## mac*lover (Nov 21, 2008)

i got natalie imbruglia at 85% of all of my photos


----------



## Jello89 (Nov 22, 2008)

Pic 1
- 86% Eva Longoria
- 86% Paz Vega
- 86% Mandy Moore
- 86% Camilla Belle
- 83% Piper Perabo
- 83% Kristen Dunst
- 83% Penelope Cruz
- 80% Helen Hunt
- 80% Hilary Duff

Pic 2
- 96% Mandy Moore
- 90% Hayden Panettiere
- 90% Sammi Cheng
- 86% Martine Mccutcheon
- 86% Camilla Belle
- 83% Vanessa Marci
- 80% Hilary Clinton(lol)
- 80% Kelly Hu (Im not asian bu apparently i look it)
- 80% Gillian Chung
- 80% Kristen Bell :O


----------



## lara (Nov 22, 2008)

*Picture One*
97% Angelina Jolie
90% Kate Winslet
90% Natalie Imbruglia

*Picture Two*
98% Angelina Jolie
97% Beyonce Knowles (?)
96% Natalia Imbruglia

This website is bogus. Everyone knows I look like a brunette Mccauley Culkin.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 22, 2008)

I tried three pics with my hair up and got no matches whatsoever!  

Finally, I tried a pic with my hair down ... and got this:

Natalie Imbruglia 97%
Krista Allen 96% (the SO will be happy about that one)
Sammi Cheng? 96%
several other 96%s
Beyonce Knowles (yeah .. right) 86%
Katherine Heigl 86%

Interesting ... very interesting ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

93% Kyoko Fukada
83% Tara Banks
80% Beyonce Knowles 
80% Aishwariya Rai 
78% Kelly Hu
76% Garcell Beauvais Nilon


Pic 2 

78% Alicia Keyes
75% Liya Kebede
72% Gabrielle Union 
71% Fukada Kyoko
70% Tyra Bank 
70% Garcelle Beauvais Nilon


----------



## rbella (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok, seriously?  I got Beyonce Knowles and Brendan Fraser.  Is this a damn joke?

Those were 96% and 85%, respectively.

Others that I remember were:
Kelly Hu (?) no clue
Melinda Clarke(I think that was her name)
Portia De Rossi
Kristin Kreuk (?) no clue
Madonna (oh hell no)


----------



## lara (Nov 22, 2008)

Unrelated to the topic at hand but Rbella, any time I see your user icon it sets me off laughing.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 22, 2008)

Now that we are on the topic, what movie is your avatar from Rbella?? It looks familiar..but I can't figure it out..lol..and IT DRIVES ME NUTS thinking about it all the time..lol...


----------



## rbella (Nov 22, 2008)

It's from "Office Space".  The greatest movie of all time.  That is the scene where the main guy (can't remember his name off-hand) thinks his girlfriend (Jennifer Aniston) slept with his boss before they met.  He is having a nightmare about his boss having sex with his girlfriend.  It is priceless.  You really do have to see it.   "Um, yeah, I'm gonna need you to go ahead and come in on Saturday to finish up those TPS reports..." My God, I love it!!!!


----------



## rbella (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_100% Matt Damon


wtf_

 
Damn girl, Matt Damon is hot.  Maybe that is a good thing?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Ok, seriously? I got Beyonce Knowles and Brendan Fraser. Is this a damn joke?

Those were 96% and 85%, respectively.

Others that I remember were:
Kelly Hu (?) no clue
Melinda Clarke(I think that was her name)
Portia De Rossi
Kristin Kreuk (?) no clue
Madonna (oh hell no)_

 

Not sure WHY you did not get the Tyra Fivehead Banks like I seem to keep getting!!!!


----------



## rbella (Nov 22, 2008)

Damn, girl. That's just wrong. Don't jack with my fivehead!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_100% Matt Damon


wtf_

 
That just means....You would make a Hot to death guy...or he would make a hot to death girl...Either way it's a win win....


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 22, 2008)

^^^ I once drew a beard and a mustache on myself with eyeliner and I looked like a black Johnny Depp. I've always wanted to start a thread like that: post a pic of you with fake facial hair. :/


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Nov 23, 2008)

Adriana Karembeu  86%
Angelina Jolie  80%
Christina Aguilera  78%

I absolutely love Adrian Karembeu that one made me kinda happy, even though I know its not very accurate.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 23, 2008)

i envy all of you who get gorgeous celebrities.
half the time, i get a bunch of random asian dudes i've never heard of. 
aint that a bitch


----------



## bebexo (Nov 23, 2008)

Haha here are my results ...

Camilla Belle - 86%
Brenda Song - 78%
Kelly Hu - 76%
Catherine Bell - 76%
Stefanie Powers -75%
Jessica Alba - 75%
Helena Christensen - 74%
Michelle Branch - 74%


----------



## Rennah (Nov 23, 2008)

I kept getting Kate Hudson, Eva Longoria, and Jessica Biel, but none of them were over 80%.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 23, 2008)

PS... the Matt Damon thing was a joke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've gotten Coolio though. Remember him?


----------



## Rennah (Nov 24, 2008)

^ Kenan & Kel theme song!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 24, 2008)

Haha, I remember this.

I got 73% Kelly Hu


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 24, 2008)

I had done this a while ago with three different pictures. Each time I got mostly Natalie Portman (I think it was 80%). I think Natalie is gorgeous but I really don't think we look alike ....


----------

